# In depth me - new adventures



## nwohiosmoke (Mar 1, 2013)

So I joined this forum about a month ago. So far, the people have been awesome. They've taught me so much, and I really appreciate it. I am taking this hobby of smoking to another level and developing my own blog about it. I'd love if you wanted to take a minute to check it out. The only reason why I started one was for people who wanted a little more in depth views into my smokes. I know the general population here really doesn't like wordiness with the posts and better for the pictures. So on my blog I get the chance to explain a little more for people who might be interested. Hope to see you there!

http://manmeatssmoke.blogspot.com/

Man Meats Smoke


----------



## diesel (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey,

Glad to see you are that into the "habit" already.  I just took a look at your blog page.  Looks pretty good. 

One thing you may want to check out the first paragraph. 


> This is a pork butt, or pork picnic. It refers to the cut of meat. Basically its the top quarter of a pigs rear end. That's why it's called a shoulder - get it!!??


The butt is the top of the front shoulder and the picnic is just below it.  They are two different cuts of meat on the same leg.  The back part of the pig is the ham.   So the butt actually comes from the front.













hog_cuts.jpg



__ diesel
__ Mar 1, 2013






Sorry.. I wasn't sure if it was a typo or not.  I just want to make sure you understood where that cut was from.

Aaron.


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Mar 1, 2013)

Diesel said:


> Hey,
> 
> Glad to see you are that into the "habit" already.  I just took a look at your blog page.  Looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


haha, learn something new everyday!! See, that's why I love this place!


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 1, 2013)

Good luck on your blog...it's also awesome to see the students become the teacher!


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Mar 1, 2013)

goingcamping said:


> Good luck on your blog...it's also awesome to see the students become the teacher!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## diesel (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh.. by the way.. the pulled pork you did looks great.  Can't wait to see more of you smoking projects.  I have thought about starting a blog also but seem to spend all of my time on this site. HaHa. 

The blog is bookmarked.   Thanks for sharing.

Aaron.


----------

